# Quantity Surveyor: want to move to canada



## swati-can (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi friends,

I'm new to this forum, i have heard alot positive about this forum for expats.
I'm a Indian with 4 years of Quantity Surveying exp along with University degree in Civil Engg.
I want to know :

1. Does i qualify for immigration based on my profile, as QS is not directly listed on NOC but can be a part of Civil Engineer ?.

2. How should i proceed for immigration, should i apply for PR or should i search for a suitable VISA ?

3. For immigration does we require a prior job offer in hand or we can apply for PR and then search for a job ?

Hope to get some good advices soon !!
Thanks in advance !!

Regards

Swati from India


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Quantity Surveying is not on the list of 29 occupations considered to be in short supply in Canada. You will need pre-arranged employment and all the paperwork that entails.


----------

